# Croatia. Whats it like for disabled people ?????



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am thinking of going to Istria region of Croatia in June with my wife who is disabled. Can anyone who has visited this region give me any advice about beaches, walking & generally getting out & about when disabled. My wife can walk with a stick but i am worried if there are loads of cobbled streets it may be too much for her. Also i am led to believe that the beaches are rocks & pebbles. I would be grateful for any comments from anyone who has visited this region.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Yes I am afraid that the beaches are pebbly but we did not go to Istria. we went towards Split.

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

We have toured Croatia and my wife is not ambulent. We were surprised how easy it was to get around. Whilst the towns are very very old there are very few if any cobbled streets. I cannot remember any. There are not many accessible beaches on what is mainly a rocky coast line but they do exists. Have a read of my log at http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/CaravanTravels_Croatia.html

Its a while since we toured there, we did go back to Dubrovnik last year on a cruise and noted the buses are now much more accessible, but if I can be of any further help PM me.

peedee


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

From what I've seen they'd be no problems at all. Good number of campsites on ASCI DVD have disabled facilities and I'd agree that it's not all cobbles everywhere.

Beaches are all stony apart from the very odd 1 and most beaches are accesible, some are down steps that may be too long or steep.


----------

